# considering breeding my female sar



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

she is going to be three at the end of the year and considering breeding her the next heat cycle. If you have experience with pups or selling LGD can you reply to this post?

- i have lots of questions

first, how do you go about finding people who may be interested? if i dont find anyone then i wont breed her, but i have 8 months or so to figure it out.
second, how long does she need to be at the stud owners home? I cant take a whole week off since its a 9 hour one way trip. The lady plans to have a rv at her place that can be rented at a low cost so i wouldnt need a motel for that many days.
third, what is the chance of her actually conceiving the first time?
fourth, the stud fee is $2,000. do you usually pay it when confirmed pregnant or when she has puppies?


----------

